# Aliens Vs Predator Screenshots



## ComradeSader (Feb 4, 2010)

Some people have requested a few screens, so here's some.

I've got quite a few screenies, but only going to show a few for now. Random res, took them via FRAPS which made them smaller by default, zoomed in (still looks clear) and took with TPUCapture.






















Hope yous enjoy em lol. Didn't play much Alien I'm afraid, so didn't get any screens of them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2010)

Ugly Muvvaas them Aliens, hopefully there will be sufficient weaponary to wipe them all clean!  A Nuke as in COD MW2 would be nice but I spose the game would be over a bit quick then.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow I can run this game on my awesome amber monochrome monitor with virtually zero lost of details!

lame.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm.. the visuals does not looks hot.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 4, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Hmm.. the visuals does not looks hot.



Yeah it's only in DX9 since 11 wasn't included in the demo, otherwise settings are on highest I believe. But they're still not that great. Also if people want more screens let me know, or if you've got your own feel free to chuck them up


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

I know the demo is only DX9 but as soon as I entered the game I thought I was playing DoomIII again. I dont know if DX10/11 can save the visuals from looking so completely dated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know the demo is only DX9 but as soon as I entered the game I thought I was playing DoomIII again. I dont know if DX10/11 can save the visuals from looking so completely dated.



But surely thats atmosphere, I am sure that most of those "scary monster" genre will look similar with the dimmed light and nervous backing tracks.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> But surely thats atmosphere, I am sure that most of those "scary monster" genre will look similar with the dimmed light and nervous backing tracks.



True. It is in the same style as other horror/action games so the resemblances are expected but that doesnt bother me so much. When I played the game it still felt dated. I will still play the demo and give the game a chance to impress me but the only game mode available is FFA deathmatch and I think that defeats the purpose of 3 species multiplayer.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I played the game it still felt dated. I will still play the demo and give the game a chance to impress me but the only game mode available is FFA deathmatch and I think that defeats the purpose of 3 species multiplayer.



It definitely does give off the feeling of an old engine, reminds me of Killing Floor to some mild extent.. And yeah, FFA is the most pointless game mode for AvP, it's completely useless excluding maybe small games or comps.

The real Jem is Species Vs. Species, but we probably won't see that until the full release :shadedshu


----------



## D007 (Feb 4, 2010)

I was worried it would look like shit.
As do most games made from movies.. 

They better not fail on Colonial marines..
DX 9 can still look great.
Hell dx 8 can still look great, look at ghostbusters.

Stop being so ready to jump into the next best thing, just because someone calls it the next best thing.
If it looks bad in 9, 10 and 11 ain't doing it.
IMO the differences are minor.

Unless you own win 7 or vista and you just love screaming "omg omg dx 11 omg omg"
Then dx 11 is awesome.
Just like dx 10 was awesome.. 
Even though it never really worked..lol


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 4, 2010)

how damn long does it take to find a game! ive been trying to find one for 5 minutes now and its not found a single one!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to try this demo out tonight. I don't have a DX11 card. I've heard nothing but complaints so far. I'll still play the game for its single player though. As long as the graphics are better than the last AvP title I'll be happy.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 5, 2010)

D007 said:


> I was worried it would look like shit.
> As do most games made from movies..
> 
> They better not fail on Colonial marines..
> ...



There are no DX10D3D10 games. They are DX9D3D9 games with some extra eyecandies.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know the demo is only DX9 but as soon as I entered the game I thought I was playing DoomIII again. I dont know if DX10/11 can save the visuals from looking so completely dated.



Just as an insight. Doom3 was DX9. 

DX10 and 9 where really great with lighting and shadows and you needed alot of light for great textures. You take the light away and you dont have much. 

11 should be about the textures.

Like ive said before, im not saying whether or not im for this game cause it hasent been hyped by me but i wont judge a book by its defiled demo.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 5, 2010)

No idea why people are pissing and moaning about the graphics, looks fine to me, as said textures could do better but look at the character/creature models.

High polygon! you can clearly see there's potential, I'll reserve judgment until game is finished me thinks.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> No idea why people are pissing and moaning about the graphics, looks fine to me, as said textures could do better but look at the character/creature models.
> 
> High polygon! you can clearly see there's potential, I'll reserve judgment until game is finished me thinks.



Agreed. The graphics are fine for what it is. Sound and atmosphere are the main things an AVP game needs, this has an abundance of both. Glad to see that they made the alien vision normal in the dark areas instead of the all white that AVP 1 had.

I nearly crapped my pants first time an Alien player snuck up on me when I was using the wrong vision mode. Same with the Marine and the motion tracker, it's insane.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the level design like? I know its only death match but it does offer some insight into if the map makers are any good


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> What's the level design like? I know its only death match but it does offer some insight into if the map makers are any good



It's a small map, but it works well. Think a smaller version of the prison in the Alien 3. Several rooms, multiple levels, plenty of places to hide and stalk your prey.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know the demo is only DX9 but as soon as I entered the game I thought I was playing DoomIII again. I dont know if DX10/11 can save the visuals from looking so completely dated.



OMG not a chance.  When that game out it sucked gameplay along with graphics.

You should take another look at Doom3 it's not were near as good.  So what is it don't have stupid UBER graphics like Crysis  which also sucked.

Maybe you turn up the brightness of your monitor because your scared of the dark which ends up making the game look even worse  as the same thing happened with the 1st one if you did that the game looked like crap.

And lets face it a game should not be all about graphics anyways a game should be good for more than one reason.  And who knows how old the demo is really ?.

Granted they screwed the demo release up as i think it should of had a sp mission with it as well to cater for more people.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2010)

AsRock said:


> OMG not a chance.  When that game out it sucked gameplay along with graphics.
> 
> You should take another look at Doom3 it's not were near as good.  So what is it don't have stupid UBER graphics like Crysis  which also sucked.
> 
> ...



+1. Seems more like F.E.A.R 2 than Doom 3 to me. Doom 3 is pretty dated at this point and this game is nowhere near that.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 5, 2010)

Yay i finally got to play and I think I was crashing to desktop because I was using a BETA steam to play BC2.. then that beta ended and AVP began to work.

Here are some screen shots.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 5, 2010)

is there screeniesabout playin as the aliens?


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 5, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> is there screeniesabout playin as the aliens?



This is the only one I've got atm I'm afraid, I'll get some more once I've finished messing around with my GPU OC.






You don't see much alien there, it's just another TK(trophy kill) where all you see is the poor bastard you're mutilating  lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol ok kwl i look forward to playin


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2010)

AsRock said:


> OMG not a chance.  When that game out it sucked gameplay along with graphics.
> 
> You should take another look at Doom3 it's not were near as good.  So what is it don't have stupid UBER graphics like Crysis  which also sucked.
> 
> ...





I was only making comments on the visual style of the demo. Doom was just an example. I still want to see how the game plays. I can't wait for the single player and the better multiplayer game types to come out. I agree that this demo could have done a better job of selling the game to potential buyers. I know graphics don't make the game... but they do help. 



PP Mguire said:


> Just as an insight. Doom3 was DX9.
> 
> DX10 and 9 where really great with lighting and shadows and you needed alot of light for great textures. You take the light away and you dont have much.
> 
> ...



I reserve judgment for later. Playing as any one of characters is intensely amusing although the predator is fairly complicated. I really like playing as a marine.. that radar is just awesome and it's too freaky to try and track 3 or more targets as they approach you.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 5, 2010)

Rebellion can stuff it with megatons of bump mapping and it will still look like crap. Literally.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 5, 2010)

AsRock said:


> OMG not a chance.  When that game out it sucked gameplay along with graphics.
> 
> You should take another look at Doom3 it's not were near as good.  So what is it don't have stupid UBER graphics like Crysis  which also sucked.
> 
> ...



Doom 3 was the Crysis of its time. I dont see exactly how the graphics sucked, and the atmosphere and overall design of the game highly resembles that of Doom 3.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree.. Wait til we see the DX11 features...


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2010)

Direct x cannot save games.
It can just make bad games look prettier.
how is the gameplay?
how are the movement and animation mechanics?
How is the attack interface?
does the game feel clunky or does it it all meld together nicely?

can aliens run on walls?
I hope it's a good game, I'm a huge fan of the aliens series.
My nickname pretty much everywhere is Bishop..lol


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2010)

D007 said:


> Direct x cannot save games.
> It can just make bad games look prettier.
> how is the gameplay?
> how are the movement and animation mechanics?
> ...



Gameplay is awesome IMO. They especially made the Marines better. In the last AVP games, they were supposed to pack superior firepower, but it was underpowered and ate through ammo like popcorn. The pulse rifle actually takes a WHILE to change a clip and the sniper rifle can drop a predator in 3 shots, 2 if you hit the head.

The predator is exactly what you would think. He is a bitch to see, does massive damage and is tough as nails, but pretty slow and has to be up close to do the majority of attacks. The disc has been reduced in power so it's not an uber weapon anymore.

The Alien is probably the most fun. Yes, you can crawl on the walls and cieling, and it's loads of fun doing it. And the sprint feature makes them move like greased lightening. I found that stalking is the best approach, if spotted, RUN.


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dam you JC..lol..
with a review like that I'll have to end up getting it.. XD
Thanks for the feedback.
I think the greased lightning comment made it a must..


----------



## Dazzeerr (Feb 5, 2010)

Being an avid player of Alien Vs Predator 2, from Sierra in 2001... this game plays really bad for me. I was hoping for a lot of the same aspects of AvP2, it worked. It was a solid game that never got enough praise imo. This just doesn't play as well imo, not at all.

They promised dedicated servers i'm sure? Yet we've got matchmaking. I dunno, the demo doesn't do enough for me. It doesn't make me want to pre-order, might be worth it for just the single player if it's going to be anything like AvP2 though.

Also, are we going to be able to choose our class of Alien? Or is it just Drone? I always played Runner. Weak but fast.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2010)

D007 said:


> Dam you JC..lol..
> with a review like that I'll have to end up getting it.. XD
> Thanks for the feedback.
> I think the greased lightning comment made it a must..



Oh yeah, it's a LOT of fun. A player that was playing as a marine had me dead to rights, but I used the sprint feature to get away, went up on the ceiling, circled around behind him and got him for a stealth kill. Then a predator did the same to me right after I killed the marine. It's a very tactical game IMO.

Team Deathmatch seems like it will be AWESOME.


----------



## iDash (Feb 6, 2010)

DEMO is OUT , Today!

A&P DEMO LiNK
http://store.steampowered.com/app/34200/


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 6, 2010)

iDash said:


> DEMO is OUT , Today!
> 
> A&P DEMO LiNK
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/34200/



Looks like I have some downloading to do


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have to say that I am having an insane amount of fun with this game. Just as much as Left 4 Dead. I am damn good with the Alien. People expect you to be on the floor, not the ceiling, it's like picking low hanging fruit.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 6, 2010)

JC316 said:


> I have to say that I am having an insane amount of fun with this game. Just as much as Left 4 Dead. I am damn good with the Alien. People expect you to be on the floor, not the ceiling, it's like picking low hanging fruit.



I'ma have to agree. But I'm still getting used to all the controls.
Can't wait to see the DX11 version though


----------



## Boneface (Feb 6, 2010)

IM having trouble to getting it full screen, the only way for me to do it is window mode it and that blows lol anyone know how to fix it?


thanks Boneface


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I'ma have to agree. But I'm still getting used to all the controls.
> Can't wait to see the DX11 version though



Alien controls do have a pretty good learning curve. If your cursor goes solid green, you can press jump and go there. So, if you are running on the ceiling, aim to the floor and press jump and you will land right side up, still running.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 6, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Alien controls do have a pretty good learning curve. If your cursor goes solid green, you can press jump and go there. So, if you are running on the ceiling, aim to the floor and press jump and you will land right side up, still running.



Should have mentioned Predators controls . But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Should have mentioned Predators controls . But thanks for the heads up.



F is used for switiching the vision modes, press left shift to bring up a target icon, then press jump to go there. Once you find the disc, throw with the middle mouse button. R goes invisible, H uses a health pack. Haven't found the plasma caster yet, so I am not sure how to use it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 6, 2010)

JC316 said:


> F is used for switiching the vision modes, press left shift to bring up a target icon, then press jump to go there. Once you find the disc, throw with the middle mouse button. R goes invisible, H uses a health pack. Haven't found the plasma caster yet, so I am not sure how to use it.



I switched the commands for easier use, but it seems to have failed. And your plasma caster is pretty much 
a second weapon. There will be a blue triangle that appears on the screen. When it turns red you are on an 
enemy and you fire with the left mouse button.


----------



## AddSub (Feb 6, 2010)

What kind of DRM they got planned for this game? Something crazy along the lines of blood/urine analysis or just a simple CD/DVD check? 

As for the graphics, from the trailers it seems okay, if not a bit over-hyped considering all the DirectX11 noise we have been hearing for months when it comes to this game. The general consensus over at Overclock.net forums is that the game, and I quote, "sucks".


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2010)

AddSub said:


> What kind of DRM they got planned for this game? Something crazy along the lines of blood/urine analysis or just a simple CD/DVD check?
> 
> As for the graphics, from the trailers it seems okay, if not a bit over-hyped considering all the DirectX11 noise we have been hearing for months when it comes to this game. The general consensus over at Overclock.net forums is that the game, and I quote, "sucks".



I have been hearing that it sucks too. Mostly from the guys playing predator that I pwned over and over again. I don't get why people would say that, it's a kick ass game.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2010)

I finally tried the demo, can't say I'm impressed. I dig it, but really not nearly as fun or enjoyable as I'd hoped...though I came off a hellacious fun time in the BC2 beta so maybe that ruined it for me, but the movement limitations, the no aiming down the sights, the no jumping or needing to as a marine at least, left me feeling that it was less than it should be for a modern FPS in 2010. The graphics are sharp, but nothing amazing, though I will give credit for proper artwork, theme and sounds, amazing there for the theme of the title. Beyond that, feels like nothing special...though it has my interest to keep trying, it feels so damn limited and almost dumbed down it's annoying. No offense to anyone that likes it, but that's my opinion with a 30 minute session and loss of interest beyond that thus far.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I finally tried the demo, can't say I'm impressed. I dig it, but really not nearly as fun or enjoyable as I'd hoped...though I came off a hellacious fun time in the BC2 beta so maybe that ruined it for me, but the movement limitations, the no aiming down the sights, the no jumping or needing to as a marine at least, left me feeling that it was less than it should be for a modern FPS in 2010. The graphics are sharp, but nothing amazing, though I will give credit for proper artwork, theme and sounds, amazing there for the theme of the title. Beyond that, feels like nothing special...though it has my interest to keep trying, it feels so damn limited and almost dumbed down it's annoying. No offense to anyone that likes it, but that's my opinion with a 30 minute session and loss of interest beyond that thus far.



I take it you only played as a Marine? The Alien has more movement options than any other game. Floor, ceiling, walls, and boxes you are free to go anywhere. Aiming down the sights in a game like this just wouldn't work, even if you could, why would you? Watch Aliens man, they all shoot from the hip. There is a TON of depth to this game. Blocking light attacks, counters, stealth kills, timing tough attacks. The biggest advantage to the Marines is how long range they are and how much damage they do.

One thing that does annoy me is the stealth kills get YOU killed half the time. I swear, it looked like viagra day at the local prison at one point. One predator stealth kills a marine, then alien gets the predator, then another predator got the alien, followed by me getting the predator.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2010)

I grew up around the series, but I'm not looking for gameplay from Doom II in a game for 2010 for the marines at least. I'm gonna play the other species for sure, just dissapointed so far with the marines. I do dig the blocking light attacks, but sorry even if it's not needed it should be a "duh" addition to a game in this day and age for aiming down the sights. And there are quite a few times I could see using it imho. Where's the flamethrower? Haven't seen that yet, but I do dig the shotties for sure.

But I do like the action, when I decided to play it, the pace and feel are just left behind in comparision to BC2 beta gameplay and enjoyment-wise for me, doesn't mean I hate the game, but so far not uber impressed...doesn't mean it won't grow on me, it's hard to turn down a game with as much promise as this, and yes I must try the other species of play, but they also need to do a few more things to the marines imo. Sure they could copycat to the T, but why not modernize it a bit beyond touting DX11? It's half way there, but still leaves me wanting it to be more than being content with the experience.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I grew up around the series, but I'm not looking for gameplay from Doom II in a game for 2010 for the marines at least. I'm gonna play the other species for sure, just dissapointed so far with the marines. I do dig the blocking light attacks, but sorry even if it's not needed it should be a "duh" addition to a game in this day and age for aiming down the sights. And there are quite a few times I could see using it imho. Where's the flamethrower? Haven't seen that yet, but I do dig the shotties for sure.
> 
> But I do like the action, when I decided to play it, the pace and feel are just left behind in comparision to BC2 beta gameplay and enjoyment-wise for me, doesn't mean I hate the game, but so far not uber impressed...doesn't mean it won't grow on me, it's hard to turn down a game with as much promise as this, and yes I must try the other species of play, but they also need to do a few more things to the marines imo. Sure they could copycat to the T, but why not modernize it a bit beyond touting DX11? It's half way there, but still leaves me wanting it to be more than being content with the experience.



There are times when I wish the Marine could at least vault up on to ledges. Flame thrower is in the middle of the map, top level. Right behind the Alien formation.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 6, 2010)

tbh i downloaded the demo and i thought this was awful....looked like crap. defonately not one im not going to buy!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> tbh i downloaded the demo and i thought this was awful....looked like crap. defonately not one im not going to buy!



To each his own. I buy a game for how fun it is, I guess you buy for how it looks.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 6, 2010)

no the game-play feels very dated and not great game IMO, Seems like regurgitated game-play that's been done so many times and failed. I also think it also looks like crap for all the hype that was surrounding it.

As you said each to his own tho.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 6, 2010)

this game is bloody awsome, im lovin it, only played as the marines. an at first i thought it was stupidly hard i mean i couldnt tell where the predators were when their loked and the aliens just jump about so much i crnt hit them. But you notice little things like the shimmer when a predator is cloked. Im really likein this. an you really need to rely on your sensor thing likein the films


----------



## shevanel (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah as a marine your not hunting insurgents.. your hunting GDamn aliens and predators!

Im just hoping the final is much more stable.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2010)

JC316 said:


> +1. Seems more like F.E.A.R 2 than Doom 3 to me. Doom 3 is pretty dated at this point and this game is nowhere near that.





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I was only making comments on the visual style of the demo. Doom was just an example. I still want to see how the game plays. I can't wait for the single player and the better multiplayer game types to come out. I agree that this demo could have done a better job of selling the game to potential buyers. I know graphics don't make the game... but they do help.
> 
> 
> 
> I reserve judgment for later. Playing as any one of characters is intensely amusing although the predator is fairly complicated. I really like playing as a marine.. that radar is just awesome and it's too freaky to try and track 3 or more targets as they approach you.



SP is were the games i bet. 



PP Mguire said:


> Doom 3 was the Crysis of its time. I dont see exactly how the graphics sucked, and the atmosphere and overall design of the game highly resembles that of Doom 3.



Well we don't need another "Can We Play It" and when you can you find out the game sucks anyways lol. So graphics are just right IMO.

Never liked it for one reason or another they looked kinda plastic and round.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

*Possible Spoiler ALERT and 56k warning*

More screens from the Alien campaign, may contain spoilers so if you don't want to know about them then don't look 
May feature pictures of;
scenery
mutilation/gore 
motion blur (lol)

These are NOT in DX11 due to the whole "AvP doesn't detect most DX11 hardware" thing, _very_ slightly more explained here.















































































Hope that isn't too many in one post...


----------



## domy85 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm about half way through the marine campain and probably the most challenging and exciting out of all 3. Very realisitc with the aliens blending in the walls and poping out giving me a heart attack


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 20, 2010)

I have played the demo as well. True, i agree that @ 1st the getting to controls sucks & sometimes the controls were unresponsive on me.  But as someone of you said - each one & his own preferrance/taste/etc... I definetelly liked the demo (while it lasted). Still the way i see it - i am a fan of the series & i'll buy the game eventually, plus i got used to the controls in the demo & i don't think that's gonna change once i'll buy the full game. BTW : i got used pretty much to any species controls, be it Marine, Xeno or Pred, but the most enjoyable experience is with Pred, since i always loved to play as this beast & since my first sci-fi horror movie was the '87 Predator, Aliens & Alien came after that. Back to topic : as soon as i get this game, i'll post both SP & MP screenies of the gameplay, 1st Pred then other 2. 

Bout visuals ? Demo looked impressive, nothing earth-shattering true, but still the models, the details, the way Trophy/StealthKills, Focus Attacks, etc... look - impressive. I can even say the facial animation for Humans, the unmasked Pred's faces, the head of Xeno, everything that moves look on par with Crysis. Atleast, it's the way i saw it in demo. And yeah i agree (but who doesn't) - DX11 Tesselation stuff is commercial gimmick. Call of Pripyat have the same technology but i don't see people rushing to PC store to buy that ATI's 5870 all of a sudden just for 1 game. No need to panic cause of that alone, better off get used to controls to play as either of 3 species in DM/FFA or Hunt for now.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 21, 2010)

i would post some screens but i'm too lazy Lol nah i'll post some in a bit guys.


----------



## commando55555 (Feb 21, 2010)

here are some screen shots with direct x11 everything high 4x anti-aliasing 16x anisotrpic filtering dual 5870.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks beautiful. Is the singleplayer worth the purchase 'cos I was unimpressed with the multiplayer demo, AvP2 seemed much better somehow.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 22, 2010)

Dazzeerr said:


> That looks beautiful. Is the singleplayer worth the purchase 'cos I was unimpressed with the multiplayer demo, AvP2 seemed much better somehow.



Yeah the lighting in that does look pretty damn good if I do say so myself. The SP is quite good, but I completed all three campaigns in umm, around 10 hours give or take one or two on Hard setting. So personally I don't think the $70 pricetag (it has on Steam in Aus) is worth that alone. 

The multi in the full version has potential, but they didn't included dedicated servers with the full release (pretty much nailed themselves to the stake with that), so if I was you I'd either pirate it for the SP alone, or wait a month or two until the dedicated servers "supposedly" come out in full force and the online community picks up. 

So yeah, wait until the game has matured more and it should be money well spent IMO.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

i can't get DX11 to work on my game it just crashes all the time even though i got windows to detect my hardware is DX11.
Well anyways heres my screenshot of AVP in DX9@1680x1050 very high settings/high settings 4x Anti-sopic filters.


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought there was something wrong with my computer when I was playing this game in SP as alien. Good to see it's not my computer. But why one earth did they make that horrible post-processed half-vectorish half-posterized look for the alien campain? Gah! At least the game is great fun, so it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## TVman (Feb 22, 2010)

i played thru the marine campaign then uninstalled the game and through it in the drawer of failed games
EDIT:i do have do say it had an old school FPS feel to it,if you know what i mean


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 23, 2010)

some pics off the start of the Marine campaign "Playing Nightmare" I died soon after the first Alien Lol All settings on High!



>


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Doesn't look like you have AA turned on by the way.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 23, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Doesn't look like you have AA turned on by the way.



AA is a DX11 only option in this game in case anyone doesn't know. He's only running two 4850's, so yeah.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2010)

this is DX11 setting right, what about putting two images and show the different between DX11 and default DX setting, it will be cool and i will be thankful


----------



## shevanel (Feb 23, 2010)

i would but dx9 wont load for me only 11

ive had this game since launch and i just realized that tessalation had been off this entire time until about 10 minutes ago...

wow


----------



## shevanel (Feb 23, 2010)

with tessallation on... biggest diff is in the hair and closeup objects
















With tessallation tweaked out and ap restarted... insane!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 23, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> no the game-play feels very dated and not great game IMO, Seems like regurgitated game-play that's been done so many times and failed. I also think it also looks like crap for all the hype that was surrounding it.
> 
> As you said each to his own tho.



Get yourself a Dx11 gpu and turn everything up and then tell me if it looks like crap!

I was playing this game for a week with Dx11 junk off and I didnt even know it! For the past hour I have been friggin blown away by the tessallation and other features! It looks rediculous


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 23, 2010)

dude how did you get your DX11 to work i can't get mine to work :S it just crashes


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 23, 2010)

Is this game worth picking up?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 23, 2010)

this is my opinion and im a hardcore fps shooter, if you dont beleive me i can show you my collection of game thatll make you poop your pants well into the hundreds, this game is awesome, people that say overhyped blah blah blah waaaaaaaaaaah then a box of tissues exsplode when they launch there face into them to absorb all there tears dont know what there missing or possible dont have the computer to run the game in all its glory, i love the gameplay the shooting is satisfying. 3 campaigns, multiplayer needs work but that will come in time, sounds are awesome with good surroind sound system and sound card, graphics are great even running dx10.1 there great cant wait till i can run em dx11 ill play threw all the campaigns again. dated how. take a game from 5 years ago and put it against this one, its has a good story good voice acting. Just shush.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 23, 2010)

TVman said:


> i played thru the marine campaign then uninstalled the game and through it in the drawer of failed games
> EDIT:i do have do say it had an old school FPS feel to it,if you know what i mean



Don't throw it in the failed game drawer, send it to me.

It looks pretty damn awesome. I don't need revolutionary, just fun. I liked Timeshift and it didn't get good reviews at all.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 23, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is this game worth picking up?



Wait until it's more mature; numerous patches, bug fixes etc. Oh and Dedicated servers - if they ever add them. If they don't, then just pirate it for the SP. The SP is rather good, but atm the multi is just horrible and this game isn't worth the slightly hefty price tag for just the 10-14hrs of SP.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i would but dx9 wont load for me only 11
> 
> ive had this game since launch and i just realized that tessalation had been off this entire time until about 10 minutes ago...
> 
> wow




not at all, sure there is many difference so i think i wait to get DX11 card and play this game


----------



## shevanel (Feb 23, 2010)

wait til tomorrow at about 9am for a bad ass announcement from me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> wait til tomorrow at about 9am for a bad ass announcement from me.




It better be bad ass *shakes fist*


----------



## shevanel (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a video I made with all DX11 features cranked... the video is short but I tried to keep the quality of the video high. Took me 6 hours to upload this junk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K_5U5-SbWM

at 75% original quality and washed up through youtube i still cannot see how anyone can say the graphics suck

I don't like how the grass and other vegatation like mushrooms wiggle though...

It looks like that even on other areas with enemies attacking and still 60-80 FPS @ x1080

Do that on crysis... this game is a good sign that DX11 has alot of promise and it will perform on GPU's very well without sacrafice


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks great 

Like stalker clear sky when I piss around with the settings and textures!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah it looks outrageous, that video does no justice and at an average of 75 fps it's just amazing..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah it looks outrageous, that video does no justice and at an average of 75 fps it's just amazing..



How did you get your AVP DX11 to work.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 24, 2010)

bought a dx11 capable video card.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 24, 2010)

It worked from the get-go for some, never worked for others. Some people managed to fix it, some couldn't even doing the exact same thing.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2010)

funny answer that i got DX11 card aswell but mine just crashes into desktop whenever i click continue or new game.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 24, 2010)

are you playing the demo or the actual game on steam?


----------



## ShogoXT (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine works in dx11, but I like vista just fine. 

Though sometimes its slow at first, if i alt tab then back in, its fine. Odd.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 25, 2010)

Well as I was playing this happened.








I fell through the map as soon as an alien attacked me. I was like WTFZOMGPOPKANDY!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well as I was playing this happened.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100225/AvP 2010-02-24 22-44-59-44.jpg
> 
> ...






I've fallen through maps in so many games its always a laugh! 


I was playing project entropia the other day ( something a bit easier to play then my fps games  ) and after I died and got sent to the revive point I fell halfway into the floor, up to my hips ( so did about 12 other people , seems we all re-spawned at the exact same time ) then as I was trying to unstick myself from the floor I managed to get stuck in a damn wall


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 25, 2010)

Another Thing is, I don't have the Option to Turn Motion Blur off? Why is this? I want it off.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 24, 2010)

Just one question : how you make in-game screenies ? F12 ? 

And of course i ask cause i got it as well. Currently in Pred campaign, Ruins. Already met the acid-spitting brats & slaughtered quite alot of 'em. Funny the way they yell when stabbed with wristblades. It is satisfactory to have the Xeno/Serpent's skull in collection. Though i didn't encountered the Praetorian yet. 

See you soon, i hope to make alot of screens.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 24, 2010)

xanlord said:


> Just one question : how you make in-game screenies ? F12 ?
> 
> And of course i ask cause i got it as well. Currently in Pred campaign, Ruins. Already met the acid-spitting brats & slaughtered quite alot of 'em. Funny the way they yell when stabbed with wristblades. It is satisfactory to have the Xeno/Serpent's skull in collection. Though i didn't encountered the Praetorian yet.
> 
> See you soon, i hope to make alot of screens.



Fraps is about the best game screenshot capture program out there.


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 30, 2010)

No FRAPS, unless you suggest me to FRY my PC. Thanx nevertheless.  What about ingame ? F12 ? PrintScreen ? I don't see the option in the game's options menu. Thanx in advance.


----------



## viczulis (Sep 30, 2010)

So now that this is older. All patches etc should be done. Is this worth buying ?


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 30, 2010)

viczulis said:


> So now that this is older. All patches etc should be done. Is this worth buying ?



I still think it has a decent amount of glitches. Especially ones that lower FPS. Plus while the game is very visually appealing. 
I don't think the game play is all that good. Even the multi player. isn't that good unless you had a tie to the first game.
I would say.... If you can get it for a decent price.... then buy it. Otherwise IMO there are games better optimized and have better game play then this one.

It also IMO seems to work better for ATI the Nvidia.

Hope this helps.


----------

